# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage Simon's Wed 9th May 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All.
.

Host for the next evening 

Simon from NZ Electric Vehicles
[SIZE=+0]
Wed 9th May 7:30-9:00ish
133 Easterbrook Road
Rangiora


Hi All,

Simon from NZ Electric Vehicles has kindly agreed to show us his garage and stuff. We all know he is a very keen promoter for EVs and has some great kit.
[/SIZE]
His address is ……

http://maps.google.co.nz/maps?q=133+Easterbrook+Road&hl=en&ll=-43.34155,172.581804&spn=0.01225,0.028346&sll=-43.340546,172.582086&sspn=0.001539,0.003543&t=h&hnear=133+Easterbrook+Rd,+Fernside+7691,+Canterbury&z=16
[SIZE=+0]

Great to see any and all. If anyone wants to host a meeting as a change of scene then all you need to do is offer and it will happen.
[/SIZE]
Good to see all the new faces at the last meeting as well as those more familiar ones. 

As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.



Best regards

David Newton


----------

